# Ordered!!!



## Zeegar (Aug 27, 2002)

MCS in Electric Blue with White Top & Mirrors
Gray Leatherette
Electric Blue interior surface
LSD
Xenons
Cold Weather pkg.
Multi-function sterring wheel with cruise
IPOD input

Production number on Monday, approximate wait 8 weeks.

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

:supdude:


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## Zeegar (Aug 27, 2002)

Received!!! :thumbup: 

Was suprised that my car was outfitted with ASC as I thought I wouldn't get any stability control without the performance package's DSC.

I can tell that the LSD absolutely helps through turns and opting for the 16" wheels seems to add acceleration and confort.

I'm very pleased.

Any break-in period recommendations?


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

Zeegar said:


> Received!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Was suprised that my car was outfitted with ASC as I thought I wouldn't get any stability control without the performance package's DSC.
> 
> ...


Coolio! Congratulations :thumbup:

Now, let's see some pics!!

--J.


----------



## zentenn (May 20, 2005)

Zeegar said:


> Any break-in period recommendations?


Read your manual


----------



## LIL RAJA (Feb 27, 2002)

were there any discount available on the mini or just msrp?

Raja


----------

